
Opioid Distributors Propose $10B to End State Claims - atlasunshrugged
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-06/opioid-distributors-propose-10-billion-to-end-state-lawsuits
======
atlasunshrugged
This is really fascinating, a settlement was always in the cards but I think
many investors believed it would be significantly below this (per Axios
[https://www.axios.com/newsletters/axios-
markets-39c89ee1-54b...](https://www.axios.com/newsletters/axios-
markets-39c89ee1-54ba-47d3-90e0-8de989606c88.html?chunk=1&utm_term=twsocialshare#story1))

